# Positive induction birth stories please :)



## Linzi

as title says, if you don't mind sharing :flower:

Thank you xx


----------



## Cabbage

I was induced three weeks ago. Was terrified going in - really on edge as I didn't know what to expect. Got gel pessary thing at 8pm on the first night. Very very mild crampy like pains, but not very noticeable and slept through those easily. By 6:00am next morning, nothing had happened so they gave me another gel pessary. At 7.00am I was having contractions 15mins apart. By 7.30am, they were 5 mins apart. By 8.00am they were 1.5mins apart and by 8.00am I was having contractions 1 minute apart. I shouted for the midwives at that point as I felt the urge to push. They wheeled me down to the labour ward at 8.30am and gave me gas and air. It was blissful and was great at taking the edge off the contractions... the relief was immense! 

They offered me an epidural at that point, I refused. My daughter was born at 10am. :baby: The birth was aided by ventouse momentarily, to move baby into a more suitable position. This was all done without pain relief (apart from gas and air) and it was totally fine - totally manageable. For me the whole thing was a wonderful experience and I am dying for baby number two already! The anticipation is definitely worse than the actual labour in my opinion. Good Luck.


----------



## OneFitMom

Not my story personally, but my cousin had to be induced at 38(?) weeks due to a health issue, and she had nothing but good things to say about her birth experience. I think her labour was about 6 hours, and babe came out and breastfed immediately. She did have an epidural, but it was a very small amount and she was able to move about during labour and feel when she needed to push. The whole experience was very positive for her.


----------



## emzky90

I went in to be induced at 41 weeks. Had 2 pessaries the 2nd one at 1am started things going and by 8am i was 2 cm dilated mw broke my waters at 830 and i got given gas and air- had a shot of pethidine around 6/7 cm and was pushing for 24 mins- total labour time 4hr 24mins!


----------



## jess1983

I was induced with cydotek (the pill they put in your cervix) I went to the hospital at 7 to get induced they put the pill in made me wait an hour and then sent me home and told me to come back at 2 pm. I cleaned my house and hung out with my family and went back to the hospital at two feeling fine. they got me all hooked up and I was just sitting there like wow this is great. At about 3:30 I started feeling contractions and at 4:45 I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl I only had to push twice and was only hurting for one hour and 15 minutes. It was amazing. I want to be induced with my next one too.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Birth story in my signiture 

:flower:


----------



## Cabbage

Yep, defo wouldn't mind being induced again :thumbup:


----------



## Brookey

Heres my birth story (very long!)

My Birth Story!!!!!!!
Well ladies i updated yesterday to say that i had my beautiful boy Leo Sydney Holland at 11:01 on Tuesday morning, as promised here is my birth story, enjoy!

Went to the hospital on Monday evening at 10pm as Leo was 12 days overdue. Got taken up to the ward and was examined by a midwife who advised that me cervix was nice and soft and the baby was far down but i wasnt dialated at all so would have to have a pessary inserted. This was done at around 12pm. My partner left to go home at around 1am so i got into bed and prepared for a long stay in hospital.

tried to get comfy in the bed but found that I had a bit of a backache, thought it was from being in a different bed so just tried my best to get comfy. Kept needing a wee so had to keep getting up. Everytime i came back to bed i tried to get comfortable but this backache just kept coming back. After about an hour the backache was getting worse and was followed by some pains in my tummy, it slowly dawned on me that these could actually be contractions so i started timing them. At this point they were roughly around 7 minutes apart but lasting about a minute each time.

I went out into the corridor and told the midwife and she gave me some paracetamol and just advised to keep timing but try and rest as it would probably be a long while still.

The paracetamol didnt have any affect at all so at around 4 or 5am (sorry, but the timings are all a bit of a blur!) i went back and found the midwife. I was actually quite embaressed to keep going out to her because i honestly thought this was just the start of things to come. I was actually starting to wonder how i would cope with proper contractions as these were getting so painful!

She gave me some cocodamol? but again, these had no effect. Stayed on my bed until around 6:00am but by this time the pain was really getting unbearable, I was silent with each contraction as there were two ladies next to me trying to sleep but inside i was screaming. I went back out and told the midwife that i was in a lot of pain, the contractions seemed to be pretty much constant with not much space in between.

A midwife came in and put a moniter on me and said she would moniter for half an hour. She said that if the monitor picked up any contractions then she would examine me to see if i was starting to dialate. She came back to check a few times and said that the monitor was picking up movements in my uterus.

By the time it got to 7am i literally couldnt stay sitting on the bed any longer, the pain was too much so i ripped the moniter of and jumped out of bed as earlier on in the night id found that standing and walking eased the pain.

My partner was due to be coming back at around 9am but i just he needed to be there asap. I sent him a quick txt and said that i thought things were moving and to come in at 8am. He send a message to say that he would be there at 8.

Well it was with the next contraction that things changed, i started to feel one coming and leant over the bed, the next thing i know my whole body was pushing down (without my control), it really felt like his head was just about to pop out. I pressed the emergency buzzer and the midwife came back, told her that i needed to push and that i could feel his head moving down. she told me to get back on the bed and try and calm down and she would send someone to come and check my cervix. 10 mins later nobody had come (they were changing shift) so with each contraction i was desparately trying to not push but it was so hard. Grabbed my phone and rang alan, told him he needed to come right now because the baby was coming, he said he would be as quick as he could.

With i felt a bit wet in my knickers and thought it might be my waters but when i pulled my pants down they were soaked with blood and id pushed the pessary out, it was in my pants! this panicked me a bit. The lady in the bed next to me heard me and was so lovely, she went and got the midwife for me.

I got on the bed and a midwife started to examine me, i got the feeling that they thought i was over reacting slightly and that i wouldnt be very far dialated. Next thing, shes shouting to another midwife that im 9cm dialated and moving fast, she was telling them to get the lift ready and phone to delivery ward. It was a bit of a dash to get me down as i thought he was going to start coming out in the lift, i was phoning alan to tell him to hurry, bless him, he just kept saying "hold on, im 2 seconds away"!

Got into the delivery room and laid on the bed on my side, got given gas and air straight away which was amazing, completely took the pain off so it was more of a pressure now rather than a pain. Alan arrived and held my hand. Had a lovely midwife and a student, they were absoloutly brillant, they were so calm and encouraged me to try lots of different positions.

My waters still hadnt broken but she said that each time i pushed they were bulging so she just encouraged me to push hard with each contraction. The pushing stage lasted around three hours. I ended up on all fours which wasnt exactly comfortable but i knew that it would get him out quicker.

Now im not going to lie, when his head started to crown it felt like i was being torn in two and was excrutiating...but with each push i just told myself that i would soon see my baby and the quicker i pushed the quicker it would be over. That really helped and just trying to stay calm also made it easier. His head was right there and i thought "right, im going for it" gave the biggest push i could through the pain and then felt a pop, his head was out.

Alan was telling me how much hair he had and i knew that with the next contraction he would be out, that was such a relief. Felt the next contraction building and went for it, one big push and the rest of him was out.

To look down and see my baby on the bed was the most amazing feeling in the world, i would do it all again just for that feeling.. it was eurphoric. We were both in tears and just couldnt stop staring at each other and laughing, dont think we could beleive it really. Next thing he was in my arms looking at me.

He was actually born in his waters so his head was bruised from the pressure. He was also born with his fist in his face wich made the crowning part a bit harder. he had pooed on the way out and swallowed a small amount but nothing to worry about.

He weighed 6 pounds 15 ounces and is absoloute perfection. We got home yesterday and hes settled in really well. Still cant stop staring at him and just cannot beleive hes mine.

Wow didnt realise it was that long, well done if you managed to get to the end!

To all the ladies that are overdue, your day will come and trust me they are worth every second wait. and to all the ladies worried about induction, this proves that its not all bad. My entire labour from first contraction to birth was around 9 hours, and was pushing for three of that so really couldnt have gone better. I was so upset that i was having to be induced but at the end of the day it didnt matter at all.

Thanks for reading ladies and enjoy!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## happygal

hi x when i was 39 weeks i was told id need to be induced due to pre eclampsia, i was terrifed but it was no where near as bad as i had imagined.

i was given a pessary at 6pm on monday(well not a pessary exactly, it was a tea bag like thing the consultant wat trialing, its inserted in the cervix but then removed when things get going) during the night the thing moved so didnt really work. i was given another one at 7am on tueday.

i had mild niggly pains through the morning but nothing major, by 12 noon the pains were coming every 6 minutes so i asked to be examined as OH was working an hour away and i didnt want him to miss anything. The mw was reluctant to examine me saying that there couldnt be much happening seeing as id not shown any sign of pain or even asked for paracetamol :dohh: after a bit of pestering though she examined me and told me i was 4cm so could be moved up to delivery.

i phoned OH and he met me in delivery. at 2pm my waters were broken and then we went for a walk to the cafe for a slice of cake :haha:

i started having more contractions but nothing painfull. at 4pm i was put on a drip to speed things up, things became a bit more intense after the drip was started but i managed to get to 8pm before asking for the gas and air. 
by 8.30 the contractions were coming fast and were starting to get painful so i ased for an injection of something.

the mw explained that she would need to examine me coz if i was close to giving birth there would be no point in havng the injection as it would have 30/45 minutes to take effect.

when i was examined, i cried when she told me i was only 5cm :nope: all i could think of is people saying you usually progress at a cm per hour so i thought i had ages left still.
i was given the injection at about 10 to 9.

at 9pm everything changed, i started shaking and i said i needed to push, the mw told me not to coz i wasnt ready but i couldnt stop myself.
the mw examined me again and i was now 10cm and ready to give birth :wacko:

at 9.28pm oliva was born after a few pushes :cloud9:

it was a fantastic experience and in my opinion being induced was no where near as bad as i imagined it would be. x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I was induced at just before 40 weeks with DD1 as they said that baby was measuring small. I was given a pessary at around 2pm and was then told to go for a walk and have some lunch.
I started feeling contractions at about half 5 and at about half 7 my waters were broken. I had pethedine and gas and air and an hour and a half later she was born. From my first contractions until I gave birth lasted about 3 hours and 45 minutes.

Having had another 2 LOs since, neither of whom were induced I wouldnt say that it was any worse or anymore painful. :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

4pm- I got to the hospital & got my IV going. 
7pm- I was 1.5cm, they inserted the Cervidil, which is left in for 12 hours, then pitocin is usually started. About 20 minutes after that, I started having a lot of cramping.
3am- My contractions were getting much stronger, so I called and told the nurse. She decided to check me. I'd progressed to 3cm and was having regular contractions, so she removed my cervidil early & decided to not give me pitocin. I got some IV medication to try to help me get some sleep.
4am- I started getting really intense contractions again, so after probably 20 minutes, I called the nurse. She came in and checked me & told me I was 6/7cm dilated. Because the contractions were coming so fast & labor was moving along so quickly, I decided to order an epidural. 
By the time the anesthesiologist got up to my room to administer the epi I was feeling the need to bear down, but I didn't tell the nurse because then they wouldn't have given me the epi. I was having contractions one after the other while they did my epi. As soon as he'd finished and I'd layed down, I could still feel my contractions & still felt the need to push. My nurse checked me and I was 10cm and ready to start pushing. I pushed for about 30 minutes-- my epidural never took effect, I guess because I was already 10cm when I got it. Aria Frances entered the world on June 14 at 6:34am; weighing 5lbs 13oz, 21 inches long. Luckily, (probably because she was so small) I didn't get any tears-- so no stitches. & I really did'nt have any soreness either. I was walking around a few hours later. I had pictured labor being SO much worse & I thought it'd last for days. I was only in active labor for 3 and a half hours. They said I must have been getting ready to go into labor naturally, because cerrvidil usually doesn't have such a rapid result.

Not all inductions are bad. I loved my labor! :thumbup:


----------



## Lauraxamy

https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/314099-birth-story-baby-laila-induction-long-sorry.html

That's the link to mine, I don't know if it makes sense but yeah!


----------



## Linzi

Thanks for all the stories they're absolutely lovely & made me feel lots better :hugs:

My midwife said that I will more than likely have to have my waters broken to induce labour and for some reason, I have no idea why, the thought terrifies me.

xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

:hugs: hope you have a great experience hun! i had two inductions of my 5 kids and both went very quick and smooth.

my first induction was my 3rd baby. he was already 11 days overdue. i got started on pitocin at 7:30am. epidural before they broke my water at about 11am. he was born at 1:53pm after 3-4 pushes.

my second induction was my 5th baby. he had to be induced 3 weeks early due to low amnio fluid. pitocin at 7ish am. epidural before they broke my water at about 11am. he would have been born earlier as i dilated from 3-10 within an hour of breaking my water, but i had to wait on the dr to get there. they finally let me push at 1:30ish when she got there. 2 pushes and he was out at 1:44pm.

both extremely wonderful experiences. if i have to be induced ever again i def won't be worried at all.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Linzi said:


> Thanks for all the stories they're absolutely lovely & made me feel lots better :hugs:
> 
> My midwife said that I will more than likely have to have my waters broken to induce labour and for some reason, I have no idea why, the thought terrifies me.
> 
> xxx

I had to have my waters broken with both my eldest 2 and I honestly wouldnt say it was that bad. Personally for me it was no worse than either a sweep or a normal internal :flower:
Good luck


----------



## windbloom

You can read mine here! :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/193549-birth-story-hayden-william-induced-labour-pics.html


----------



## Radiance

I was a week late with my daughter -

My labor was 3.5 hours long pushing was about 10 minutes :)
All natural!
I did get cut but I didn't even feel it!

My doctor had to break my water and start my contractions - 
basically I played games and laughed during my whole labor with my best friends and 
other family members - The only time I was in pain was when her head was coming out and I cried for about 15 minutes!

My daughter ended up weighing 8 pounds and 14 ounces


----------



## MegzyAngel

Thanks for the stories ladies. Its great to see so many positive induction stories since most books i read say that induction is painful.
Definately puts me at ease knowing that if I need to be induced, it wont be as bad as the text books say.


----------



## snod80

Hello- I was also nervous about an induction but it was perfect. Went in at 5:30 pm- by 7:30 vaginal insert to get things going- started having mild contractions 30 minutes later- 2 1/2 hrs later (I continued to have contractions) started on puhtosin (spell?) at 4 cm I couldn't walk to the bathroom b/c contrctions were so bad- got the epidural (awesome!!!) 8:00 am dialated to 10- waited a while to let him move further down - pushed for 20 minutes- he was born at 9:20 am 8.7 lbs- it was so amazing! Good Luck! It is an amazing experience- the birth that is : )


----------



## ohbananas

I was induced on Saturday at 10:30 am, within a few hours contractions were only 5 min apart, although by the next morning at 10:30 was only 2 cm dialated. Got sent home and told to go back in Tuesday morning if things hadn't progressed and my contractions hadn't gotten worse. Well I toughed it out without any pain meds all day Sunday, all Sunday night, slept 2.5 minutes between my contractions. They were still 5 minutes apart but were lasting a minute and a half each time. So went back into the hospital by 10 am on Monday. They gave me morphine to let me sleep a few hours. I was only 4 cm when I went in on Monday, by 1:30 I was only 5 cm, they broke my waters then, then gave me some fentanyl (spelling), then by 3:50 I was 10 cm and ready to push, 5 minutes of pushing and wham bam, my beautiful baby girl was here. I would totally get induced again, and I would do it again without and epidural. :)


----------



## MonstHer

For a first time mother, this thread is great. :thumbup: thanks ladies.


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Just found out ill be getting induced...maybe tomorrow! eek! This thread has really helped though! 

I noticed that a few of the ladies who replied didnt have the drip? Just the pessaries/gel? 

This sounds good to me :thumbup: if i can avoid the drip it would be great! also i noticed that a few of you were not constantly monitered which is another plus for me :)

xx


----------



## babyscanart

I was induced a 42 weeks, I had a pessary and withing a few hours I started having contractions. I was on Maternity ward as MW's said there is no way I was in establishe labour as a pessary normally takes two attempts to get things going. After leaving me to vomit and giving me a paracetomal my hisband decided to kick up a fuss. He got them to take me to labour ward where I was 4cm dilated, I had G&A and fell asleep for 2 hours until my waters broke naturally. 1 hour later my DD was born with only G&A. Overall it was a brilliant labour, quick, I slept through most of it and it was really peaceful and calming only having one MW in the whole room. She did say to me after I bet they will feel bad on MAternity ward not sending you up sooner as you delivered so quickly


----------



## gamblesrh

went into hospital because i knew something wasn't right, low and behold my waters were leaking didn't even know it. doctor admitted me to hospital and about 12 hours later decided it was time to induce me since i wouldn't stop leaking, about about 11 hours later they came in to break my waters and 30 minutes later he was here


----------



## HappyMumtobe

great story.. thanks for sharing



Brookey said:


> Heres my birth story (very long!)
> 
> My Birth Story!!!!!!!
> Well ladies i updated yesterday to say that i had my beautiful boy Leo Sydney Holland at 11:01 on Tuesday morning, as promised here is my birth story, enjoy!
> 
> Went to the hospital on Monday evening at 10pm as Leo was 12 days overdue. Got taken up to the ward and was examined by a midwife who advised that me cervix was nice and soft and the baby was far down but i wasnt dialated at all so would have to have a pessary inserted. This was done at around 12pm. My partner left to go home at around 1am so i got into bed and prepared for a long stay in hospital.
> 
> tried to get comfy in the bed but found that I had a bit of a backache, thought it was from being in a different bed so just tried my best to get comfy. Kept needing a wee so had to keep getting up. Everytime i came back to bed i tried to get comfortable but this backache just kept coming back. After about an hour the backache was getting worse and was followed by some pains in my tummy, it slowly dawned on me that these could actually be contractions so i started timing them. At this point they were roughly around 7 minutes apart but lasting about a minute each time.
> 
> I went out into the corridor and told the midwife and she gave me some paracetamol and just advised to keep timing but try and rest as it would probably be a long while still.
> 
> The paracetamol didnt have any affect at all so at around 4 or 5am (sorry, but the timings are all a bit of a blur!) i went back and found the midwife. I was actually quite embaressed to keep going out to her because i honestly thought this was just the start of things to come. I was actually starting to wonder how i would cope with proper contractions as these were getting so painful!
> 
> She gave me some cocodamol? but again, these had no effect. Stayed on my bed until around 6:00am but by this time the pain was really getting unbearable, I was silent with each contraction as there were two ladies next to me trying to sleep but inside i was screaming. I went back out and told the midwife that i was in a lot of pain, the contractions seemed to be pretty much constant with not much space in between.
> 
> A midwife came in and put a moniter on me and said she would moniter for half an hour. She said that if the monitor picked up any contractions then she would examine me to see if i was starting to dialate. She came back to check a few times and said that the monitor was picking up movements in my uterus.
> 
> By the time it got to 7am i literally couldnt stay sitting on the bed any longer, the pain was too much so i ripped the moniter of and jumped out of bed as earlier on in the night id found that standing and walking eased the pain.
> 
> My partner was due to be coming back at around 9am but i just he needed to be there asap. I sent him a quick txt and said that i thought things were moving and to come in at 8am. He send a message to say that he would be there at 8.
> 
> Well it was with the next contraction that things changed, i started to feel one coming and leant over the bed, the next thing i know my whole body was pushing down (without my control), it really felt like his head was just about to pop out. I pressed the emergency buzzer and the midwife came back, told her that i needed to push and that i could feel his head moving down. she told me to get back on the bed and try and calm down and she would send someone to come and check my cervix. 10 mins later nobody had come (they were changing shift) so with each contraction i was desparately trying to not push but it was so hard. Grabbed my phone and rang alan, told him he needed to come right now because the baby was coming, he said he would be as quick as he could.
> 
> With i felt a bit wet in my knickers and thought it might be my waters but when i pulled my pants down they were soaked with blood and id pushed the pessary out, it was in my pants! this panicked me a bit. The lady in the bed next to me heard me and was so lovely, she went and got the midwife for me.
> 
> I got on the bed and a midwife started to examine me, i got the feeling that they thought i was over reacting slightly and that i wouldnt be very far dialated. Next thing, shes shouting to another midwife that im 9cm dialated and moving fast, she was telling them to get the lift ready and phone to delivery ward. It was a bit of a dash to get me down as i thought he was going to start coming out in the lift, i was phoning alan to tell him to hurry, bless him, he just kept saying "hold on, im 2 seconds away"!
> 
> Got into the delivery room and laid on the bed on my side, got given gas and air straight away which was amazing, completely took the pain off so it was more of a pressure now rather than a pain. Alan arrived and held my hand. Had a lovely midwife and a student, they were absoloutly brillant, they were so calm and encouraged me to try lots of different positions.
> 
> My waters still hadnt broken but she said that each time i pushed they were bulging so she just encouraged me to push hard with each contraction. The pushing stage lasted around three hours. I ended up on all fours which wasnt exactly comfortable but i knew that it would get him out quicker.
> 
> Now im not going to lie, when his head started to crown it felt like i was being torn in two and was excrutiating...but with each push i just told myself that i would soon see my baby and the quicker i pushed the quicker it would be over. That really helped and just trying to stay calm also made it easier. His head was right there and i thought "right, im going for it" gave the biggest push i could through the pain and then felt a pop, his head was out.
> 
> Alan was telling me how much hair he had and i knew that with the next contraction he would be out, that was such a relief. Felt the next contraction building and went for it, one big push and the rest of him was out.
> 
> To look down and see my baby on the bed was the most amazing feeling in the world, i would do it all again just for that feeling.. it was eurphoric. We were both in tears and just couldnt stop staring at each other and laughing, dont think we could beleive it really. Next thing he was in my arms looking at me.
> 
> He was actually born in his waters so his head was bruised from the pressure. He was also born with his fist in his face wich made the crowning part a bit harder. he had pooed on the way out and swallowed a small amount but nothing to worry about.
> 
> He weighed 6 pounds 15 ounces and is absoloute perfection. We got home yesterday and hes settled in really well. Still cant stop staring at him and just cannot beleive hes mine.
> 
> Wow didnt realise it was that long, well done if you managed to get to the end!
> 
> To all the ladies that are overdue, your day will come and trust me they are worth every second wait. and to all the ladies worried about induction, this proves that its not all bad. My entire labour from first contraction to birth was around 9 hours, and was pushing for three of that so really couldnt have gone better. I was so upset that i was having to be induced but at the end of the day it didnt matter at all.
> 
> Thanks for reading ladies and enjoy!xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybe2more

I just wanted to add mine to this list! I was induced with baby #2 at 40 weeks. I went without pain meds or epidural and had a big 10 pounder! https://lifelossandotherthings.blogspot.com/2011/01/few-days-before-my-due-date-and.html


----------



## AmberS

I'm being induced tomorrow morning and they're going to break my waters first (as im already 3cm dilated and favorable) to see if that gets things going, if not they'll start pitocin


----------



## tlh97990

i think i will be induced on the 7th or 8th if my daughter isnt here by then and ive heard a lot of negative stories about induction and a lot of positive i like your guys stories better than some others ive heard i hope i have a good induction if it gets to that point!


----------



## shashaply

I had pethedine and gas and air and an hour and a half later she was born. From my first contractions until I gave birth lasted about 3 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## Bug11

I was induced with my first baby 2 weeks ago. When induction was first discussed I was devastated as I had planned a natural water birth however in hindsight I am pleased about the way things went. I went into hospital at 8.30 on Tuesday morning and was given the gel as was 1cm dilated(even tho a week previous when I had a sweep the midwife got things to 2cm!) the first lot of gel didn't really seem to do anything so I had a second lot mid afternoon. This almost immediately gave me stronback ache which was coming and going in waves. This pain continued all night and I used my tens machine and a ball to get me through the pains. I was eventually taken to the labour ward at 10.30 e following morning and had my waters broken (i was 4cm). By 11.45 I was 9cm and I had my little boy at 1.35. I had gas and air and pethidine (although not sure whether the pethidine had chance to do much as I had it just before we realised I was 9cm). The midwife was amazing and really tried to give me what I wanted, I felt completely in control the whole time which was the main thing I was worried about losing with it being an induction. Unfortunately I did suffer post partum heammorhage, but I feel that th e fact I was on a consultant ward meant it was handled really well and even tho I knew what was happening I had complete trust in the medical staff and think it was maybe a much less frightening experience at it could have been if say, I was in a water pool when it happened.


----------

